# Commercial work



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello all, I am having a potential career path from residential service to commercial, I am hoping all you commercial service guys can give me some advice, what is a majority of your work? I'd like to get an idea of what to expect, I have a decent knowledge of commercial systems, but am curious if you guys can give me some ideas of what to expect? Any advice helps 
Thanks 

Patt


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Boilers heat, chillers cool. That's all you need to know, xcept paydays Friday! Just kidding. What kind of service work?


----------



## Vale (Apr 2, 2011)

Boilers no big deal patt. They're just like giant fancy BBQs. All comercial work just takes time to analyze then you execute. It pays way more than residential. I do comercial in los Angeles.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I know boilers pretty well, I feel like I am an above average plumber, I am fairly young (23) so I don't know everything, but who does? I guess I am just getting anxious and making myself nervous, going from 5 years of residential to commercial will definitely be a huge change


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Vale said:


> Boilers no big deal patt. They're just like giant fancy BBQs. All comercial work just takes time to analyze then you execute. It pays way more than residential. I do comercial in los Angeles.


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
:thumbsup:

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Keep everything plumb, straight, and level! Just pay attention and you get the hang of it. One thing for certain your playing with the big dogs not no Resi plumber!


----------



## Vale (Apr 2, 2011)

Coco is right. No disrespect to residential guys but, comercial work usually a lot of it is at night when you can shut down tall bldgs and restaurants. It's big boy stuff. LoNox in California it's a tough law. You will get it. Good luck dude!


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I have experience in commercial work, so I'm not going in blind, but our commercial work was mainly repairing pin holes on re circ lines and repairing flush valves etc, this new company sounds like they get into a lot larger projects, which is what I want, like I said I'm young, so I want to learn as much as possible, and I think switching from resi to commercial will make me a better plumber


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> I have experience in commercial work, so I'm not going in blind, but our commercial work was mainly repairing pin holes on re circ lines and repairing flush valves etc, this new company sounds like they get into a lot larger projects, which is what I want, like I said I'm young, so I want to learn as much as possible, and I think switching from resi to commercial will make me a better plumber


I do strictly commercial service/new construction. The systems that you will be working on will be more complex, lot more thinking involved. I enjoy it way more than res.

The main difference to me is you won't have the client looking over your shoulder and hounding you about the bill or why it took so long to fix the problem like with res.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya I figured that much, seems like at my current company I am the one doing all the service work at our commercial places anyway as I am the only one who understands the systems, I am definitely looking forward to getting inti the bigger stuff and seeing the different parts of the commercial plumbing systems


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Hope you have someone besides yourself who can help with the commercial oncall cuz they will expect 24/7's. I'm pondering a big potential myself and for that reason not so sure I want it.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

It's a decent size company, there are a few of us that will rotate the on call duties, but really, how many emergencies come in after hours? Everyone is gone outta the buildings by 6 pm, regardless, there will be far less emergencies in commercial than that of resi


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> It's a decent size company, there are a few of us that will rotate the on call duties, but really, how many emergencies come in after hours? Everyone is gone outta the buildings by 6 pm, regardless, there will be far less emergencies in commercial than that of resi


Oh contraire mon frere! 

Built a 53 story hotel and was on call for a year doing warranty repairs/service/general maintenance. The phone rang more in the middle of the night than during the day, and it was a brand new building!

Good luck Patt!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm I seem to remember rolling to commercial calls at night when I used to do on-call...

Video store and burger restaurant roof drains plugged with ice and water leaking inside....

An industrial plant where the owners son and his girlfriend knocked a sink off the wall taking the angle stop with it... You know how that happened....:laughing:

The hotel with drains on a lower floor overflowing...

The nursing home with a shower running full hot that wouldn't shut off...

Pre planned maintenance jetting at a few places...

Yea! lots of commercial stuff at night!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tons of it goes down on nights my man. Be prepared, it may not be every time on call, but when the phone rings on Saturday it's something bad enough to not be able to wait till Monday.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Chinese restaurants want you to come in at 1am. Most of the commercial stuff I get into is on the night shift.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> ...Everyone is gone outta the buildings by 6 pm, regardless, there will be far less emergencies in commercial than that of resi


Some commercial buildings are patrolled at night by a security company with a mobile patrol division. Their service agreement may include some basic stuff like checking mechanical rooms for leaks or reporting unusual conditions. Buildings with DDC systems may send alarms via pager, email etc. for some types of mechanical related problems.


----------



## Atlantic (Apr 19, 2011)

I do commercial plumbing in Baltimore. A lot of boiler and sewer line repair. Try to sign up for long term contracts - and offer discounts.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm just hoping going from residential to commercial wont be that large of a change.... Fingers crossed


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

I do both residential and commercial, its pretty much the same thing just bigger.
Don't let these commercial guys go all high and mighty and.commercial is so much harder,etc...
Plumbing is plumbing, hot is still ln the left, and yes I can make sh*t go uphill for the right price.
Most of the commercial calls I go on are usually pipe repairs, heater repairs/replacement, and stoppages. Occasionally a crossover or a fixture replacement. Service is service, no matter the size... industrial on the other hand....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

So commercial plumbing service isn't more complex than res? 

How many high pressure steam lines have you run into at a house?


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

And because its a high pressure steam line.... that means what? Simply to me me commercial varies from your basic tenant build out to hospitals and everything in between. Now if your going to tell me that a high pressure steam line is somehow special from the normal rules of plumbing.... we can discuss that.
In addition, most places that have industrial applications have persons there that service or go through a "speciality" plumbing company.
I don't work on boilers, doesn't mean I can't, I just don't.
So I guess what I really mean is that I read commercial. Commercial must mean something different to you and me. You say high pressure steam line I think industrial, but again, that's me...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Commercial to me is high pressure steam boilers, steam heat exchanged water heaters, 50 ton chillers, running 16 inch condenser water lines. 15 inch outside sewer lines, 12 inch fire mains.... And the list goes on. 

You can take your best residential new construction or service hand and put him in a commercial application and there's a learning curve to be learned. The basic rules of water running down hill are the same, but trying to iron out the issue of why you have a steam DA tank over filling on a closed loop system is more complex.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

There really isn't a whole lot of steam applications where I live so that stuff isn't really going to come into play, I know some basics on it, but it really won't be something to work on


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Chillers on the other hand, I know nothing about, and I'm sure I will have to work on it which will definitely be a learning curve


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I fell into industrial service. My background, which includes residential service and construction, commercial construction, and outage pipefitting have all helped.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I fell into industrial service. My background, which includes residential service and construction, commercial construction, and outage pipefitting have all helped.


Same here, 'cept for the resi. Been ind/comm/inst my whole life. I think it would be a steep learning curve to adjust to resi service but because of my troubleshooting background at the local papermill, there have got to be SOME transferable skills...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Same here, 'cept for the resi. Been ind/comm/inst my whole life. I think it would be a steep learning curve to adjust to resi service but because of my troubleshooting background at the local papermill, there have got to be SOME transferable skills...


 Actually, the transition from Commercial to Residential is pretty smooth, most of the same rules apply, just on a much smaller scale.

The reverse, Residential to Commercial is an altogether different ballgame, though.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Actually, the transition from Commercial to Residential is pretty smooth, most of the same rules apply, just on a much smaller scale.
> 
> The reverse, Residential to Commercial is an altogether different ballgame, though.


I would anticipate that to be true... Different animal all together...

Here's a couple of lines I'm working on right meow... 8" schedule 40 high pressure steam. Material: 316. Procedure: feather edged bevel, argon purge, tig route and hot pass, optional tig or stick out. 

4" sched 40 carbon. 37.5 degree bevel with 1/8" land. 6010 route, 7018 out. Low press steam.

2 @ 4" sched 40 roll grooved chilled water S+R... Straightforward...

1-1/2 screwed condensate line.

Just goes to show that 1 small pipe rack requires so many different procedures and skill sets, it's not even funny. I wouldn't trade it for the world.

Sorry for the crappy pic, I'm on a scissor lift...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> Here's a couple of lines I'm working on right meow...


*snerk*:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> *snerk*:laughing:


Oh yeah WS... huge lines!!!!

:jester:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Oh yeah WS... huge lines!!!!
> 
> :jester:


The last time I worked on anything bigger than 4" was when I cut in a 6"x4" wye on a coffee shop job 3 or 4 years ago.

The last time prior to that was probably 20 years ago.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's what I was saying in my posts. I know because I did it. 

Commercial doesn't consist of just a few mixing problems on a 2 story building. There are a whole lot more things to work on and they are a lot bigger, and when they go boom it's bad.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The industrial pace is slower, we have to get safe access permits, lo/to, hot works, blah, blah. All these plants have armed security at the gate houses and that takes time. You need to stop hot work at least a half hour before any breaks or the end of the day. If we get 6 hours of production, that is a barn burner! 4/5 hours of production is about average.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

An issue may be what one defines to be commercial. Many Plumbers in thes parts do residential and commercial work such as restaurants, automotive shops, warehouses, dental clinics, etc. They're good at what they do, and as far as they're concerned, what they do is commercial work; therefore, commercial is simply a variation of residential.

For some, this type of "light" commercial is not the same as commercial in the ICI or industrial-commercial-institutional sense. Very few residential and light commercial service Plumbers in these parts have ever worked with or would even know where to start diagnosing and repairing some of the equipment or systems that ICI service Plumbers encounter every day. It's not rocket science, but there is an adjustment and learning period to fully adapt to the ICI market.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I went through my apprenticeship doing residential plumbing, then switched to commercial once I got my journeymen cards. I'm fairly young too, 25(carded out at 23) and I don't regret the move at all. I think having a residential background has moved me ahead of my coworkers at fairly quick pace. 

I really enjoy the diversity that commercial work's provided. When I was residential(plumbing and heating) we were doing everything from remodels to million dollar homes and everything in between. But since going commercial I've worked on military barracks, apartment complexes, schools, movie theaters, grocery stores, ect. It's a whole new ball game and was a nice change of pace for me. I was beginning to get burnt out at my old job. 

Commercial plumbers also make quite a bit more then the resi guys up here. I got a hefty pay increase when I switched. Most of our work is Davis Bacon too :thumbup:

As for the resi/comm transition. Very few commercial plumbers I know would be able to go into a framed house and plumb it. I've actually done multiple side jobs for commercial plumbers and a lot of other side work thanks to my residential background. Not to mention commercial jobs have plans that tell you all the pipe sizes, whereas residential I had to do all my own sizing for gas, water, and DWV.

Anyway, there's my .02


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Did he ^^^ say "side jobs"??????


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Is that a "no no" on here? Most of the resi contractors up here do terrible work so I don't feel bad. It's not like I advertise, my reputation gets me phone calls. Besides, I just now reached 12,000 hrs so I can go in and take my plumber contractor test, which upon passing I'll get licensed and bonded. If I could have taken it sooner I would.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

"Side work" here is a bad word. Once you're here a while you'll soon learn why. And will understand our position.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Did he ^^^ say "side jobs"??????


Yes, He Did...
Now will he accept the education we are about to provide?:whistling2:
That is the question....


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

School me, I'm all ears. And before I get the liability lecture, I don't do water heater or boiler change outs, that will wait for being licensed. Right now it's mostly small bath remodels, sink and toil swaps, and other low risk jobs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> School me, I'm all ears. And before I get the liability lecture, I don't do water heater or boiler change outs, that will wait for being licensed. Right now it's mostly small bath remodels, sink and toil swaps, and other low risk jobs.


I see and when those leak how is your customer covered?

Lets say the tub mixer you installed leaked and now they have a mold remediation issue...

Or,

The paper backing on the insulation caught fire and now the flames are coming through the roof?

Your insurance is with who?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ain't no such thing as a "low risk job"

You're just like an unlicensed handy man. Only worse. You know better.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> School me, I'm all ears. And before I get the liability lecture, I don't do water heater or boiler change outs, that will wait for being licensed. Right now it's mostly small bath remodels, sink and toil swaps, and other low risk jobs.


There is several things wrong with it..

First off 

-You dont have a buisness licence
-You dont have insurance
-You are not charging or collecting Tax
-You are not paying any tax on side income.
-You are using your personal vehicle for buisness (which if you had an accident your policy would not cover you) but of coarse you would not tell them you were on your way from or to a side job... which is insurance fraud.

Anyhow, knock yourself out. You may never have to face the piper but it only takes once....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

He's in Alaska, whats he gonna do melt someones igloo.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

A couple valid points. I don't even do it so much for the money, I just honestly don't know one plumbing company up here I'd recommend to someone. I'm currently replumbing my entire house(just bought it) top to bottom to fix all the mistakes and hack jobs from the previous bozos that worked on it over the years. Hell, one of them put ABS glue on 1.5" copper(undersized washer box drain) and stuck it a 1/2" inside of an ABS fitting. If I knew a quality, HONEST plumbing contractor, I would turn down the work but I refuse to let me friends get ripped off by idiots.

As for leaks, that's why we test the products we install. leak = faulty installation.



> -You are using your personal vehicle for buisness (which if you had an accident your policy would not cover you) but of coarse you would not tell them you were on your way from or to a side job... which is insurance fraud.


Just talked to my agent, not an issue.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> So commercial plumbing service isn't more complex than res?
> 
> How many high pressure steam lines have you run into at a house?


Steam lines, chillers, high pressure boilers... all not plumbing work to me. Steamfitters do that work here.
Commercial work obviously is different though, it is a larger scale, high rise work has it's own rules as well.
However its nothing to be intimidated about. Plumbing is plumbing when you get down to it so don't make a bigger issue than it is.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> Steam lines, chillers, high pressure boilers... all not plumbing work to me. Steamfitters do that work here.
> Commercial work obviously is different though, it is a larger scale, high rise work has it's own rules as well.
> However its nothing to be intimidated about. Plumbing is plumbing when you get down to it so don't make a bigger issue than it is.


Not making it a big issue, I was asking a simple question... I also said nothing about it being intimidating.... Amazing to me that you can assume all that in two sentences...


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

And about side work gimme a break....
If you can make a couple of extra bucks go for it. 
How many years experience do you have? You should have at least a journeyman license though.
How can you screw up a wc install?
Keep it simple and stay away from gas you'll be fine.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Not making it a big issue, I was asking a simple question... I also said nothing about it being intimidating.... Amazing to me that you can assume all that in two sentences...


I wasn't directing that line at you I was saying in general to the guy who started the thread. 
And I was just pointing out that I don't consider that being plumbing work. It's fitters work.
I was just giving my opinion to the thread topic geez...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> I wasn't directing that line at you I was saying in general to the guy who started the thread.
> And I was just pointing out that I don't consider that being plumbing work. It's fitters work.
> I was just giving my opinion to the thread topic geez...


I was answering the quote, then that makes it directed towards me

That's plumbing work to me...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> And about side work gimme a break....
> If you can make a couple of extra bucks go for it.
> How many years experience do you have? You should have at least a journeyman license though.
> *How can you screw up a wc install?*
> Keep it simple and stay away from gas you'll be fine.


You dont have to screw it up.... all you have to do is have been there.

Sometimes.... people blame other people


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I love how my thread turned from commercial plumbing advice too a side job interrogation


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Commercial to me is high pressure steam boilers, steam heat exchanged water heaters, 50 ton chillers, running 16 inch condenser water lines. 15 inch outside sewer lines, 12 inch fire mains.... And the list goes on.
> 
> Just curious...
> If this is all plumbers work what do fitters install?
> ...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> I love how my thread turned from commercial plumbing advice too a side job interrogation


Sorry Patt for the sidetrack but...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

NYC

Fitters in this area fit pipe for welders. We don't have just steam fitters.

Down here we call them boilermakers or mill wrights...

I work for a mechanical contractor, we do both plumbing and mechanical installations and service. 

Commercial around here is heavy in the mechanical end, we can work on a sewer line stopped up, on up to the 50 ton chiller outside the building. 

We rough in the building plumbing and we run all of our outside Utilites regardless of the size. We just installed 150 ft of 14 inch HDPE for our outside sewer at an ER addition in town. 

So in my neck of the woods, when I say commercial it's is more complex than a house. The plumbing is all about the same but the mechanical end is not...


----------

